# Bad makeup? What is wrong with people?



## sooner_chick (Jan 11, 2010)

*http://community.livejournal.com/badmakeup*

*This isn't really a rant,it's more like an observation.*Is it really necessary to judge and make fun of someone's makeup skills? I am guessing online slander or libel is funny to these people.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its the Mean Girls syndrome and its so easy to make fun of people on the internet. Most of those girls have low self esteem anyway so it makes them feel better. Its sad.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 11, 2010)

i dont know about you guys but if they ever put my face on that site i would be so far up there butts. not to mention i would probably sue them for defemation of character, slander and not to mention plagerism for stealing my image and a photo taken by me.

that being said most of the stuff appears to be from makeup forum competitions so while yes out of context it appears odd, they all are really well done.

Clearly these people have nothing better to do than make fun of others. Most likely due to there own insecurity

the whole thing is one big bullying site. One of the mods was super proud of how she banned someone for not thinking someones makeup was ugly.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 12, 2010)

Sad,but very true.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 12, 2010)

i was looking through the site, cuase i wanted to see if any of the people who post put up there own pictures on there lj or something (they dont)

but i did see the mods will remove pictures of people if they are members of the forum... so they are not allowed to insult each other or people they deam "cool" aka people who are mean as them


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 12, 2010)

! banned someone because she didn't think the makeup was bad?

Lol it sounds like a group of teenagers or middle-school students!

I mean, I typed Lol, but I aint laughing. They seem like a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 12, 2010)

That place and maybe one more is like that.

Its sad..but its there and there's nothing that can be done about it, they poke fun at themselves as well and if you ask them without all the strong arming and pitbulling...they will remove your pic as fast as they added it.

But I can name by the tons sites where people poke fun at one another....essentially its not funny to some...but I can take criticism of all kinds and I poke fun at myself so sites like that dont bother me...even if my face was there...


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the most ridiculous thing i have ever seen!

anyone get a chance to read under the user info, the rules under the about me page?

people can be such a**holes!


----------



## Ligeia (Jan 15, 2010)

It really is rude how far people will go on the internet. It's because they don't have the guts to do it in person.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2010)

lol....

what idiots. this is why no one takes livejournal seriously!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2010)

I never take livejournal seriously either. I'm all for constructive criticism but the internet is where people release their inner most meanies lol. They figure they can be jerks because no one knows who that person is in the first place.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 15, 2010)

Alrighty then....I suppose there are a lot of people out there who don't actually have lives to live? :S


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alrighty then....I suppose there are a lot of people out there who don't actually have lives to live? :S I think it is more than that... i have no live, clearly by my constantly being on here. But i have not started insulting people.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2010)

Just as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose makeup opinions are too. A lot of those pictures have dramatic but very artistic and imaginative makeup. Then again, I'm not so closed minded to think my way of applying makeup is the _only right way_ to do it.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 16, 2010)

Ick, they're like female /b/tards. Not cute.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 16, 2010)

thats so nasty


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 21, 2010)

I think that website must be trolls trolling trolls. The few posts I looked through were obviously contest looks, or looks for halloween or a crazy night out.

The second post (with the Spongebob icon near it) is CLEARLY to be funny, it's QueenofBlendingMUA, and these people posted on there ''How in the WORLD could she think that looks good, etc'' only to come back on later and say ''OOH I get it, it's a joke, LOOOOOOOL''

How dumb can you be? Jeez


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I actually think my picture was on the site and removed. The reason why I know this is because I was getting a high amount of traffic from that LiveJournal site, so I know my link was posted somewhere on the site. I went to the referring link and the page was taken down. Who knows what happened there. I get made fun of all the time. I get nasty comments on my blog at least once per week. I don't care so much because it's mostly people who are insecure with themselves so they have to make fun of others just to release some of that angst. I can't say I'm innocent.. I make fun of celebrities for being ugly all the time; but those are celebs.. people who get paid millions to be ugly, so I guess it's not really that hurtful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never been on there, but it sounds really sad...


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 7, 2010)

Shit, that's nasty.


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

I just looked at that, thats terrible.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

It's sad, but I think it's to be expected. If a person puts their pictures on the internet, then they're putting their privacy out there for everybody to have an opinion on, just like the celebrities we see in tabloids.


----------



## kerasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

The amount of idiocy astounds me! They can't even agree with each other and fight all the time. I'm sad and disappointed that such a community exists. Many of their posts feature perfectly acceptable artistic makeup and even the pics with truly bad makeup should not be mocked in this way. Is there anyone who hasn't ever done a makeup mistake in their lives? Why should people be mocked?


----------



## HardyChick (Apr 13, 2010)

The only reason I'm signed up to it it because I want to keep tabs on it. Ie. If anyone ever posts me. I'm what they call a lurker as I never post anything


----------



## xiulan (Apr 19, 2010)

It is strange..You think that instead of going on site after site making fun of someone they would all meet at one place, take a look at each other then decide if they really want to continue to poke fun.

I have seen this thru seveal websites where people send pictures to the Mod's where people may have put on clothing that was not very flattering to their figure, colors may have been mixed, or if the person was overweight or had breast implants they were game for insults.

This is one of the reasons i do not take pictures with people. Not that I am anti-social but all it will take is an ex boyfriend or the girlfriend of that boyfriend to put another girls picture up, or best friends who are rivals know to poke fun at each other.

My associate is very cruel when he is telling someone about makeup or clothing and i think of him when i see things like livejournal.


----------



## stacylouise (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats really nasty, I dont see why anyone thinks they have the right to put people down i mean nobody is perfect, i mean different people like different things, if every single person in the world like the same things then it would be boring, variety is the spice of life lol!


----------



## PinkyCheeks (May 30, 2010)

Some of the pictures aren't even ugly. It just seems like a site for girls wanting to take digs at other girls. Just an immature site for people who have ill humour and want a poor laugh at someone's expense.


----------

